# Funny stories about your lack of game



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

So after reading Lifetimer's thread, I got the idea that it would be fun for everyone to talk about opportunities that they've blown just because you've said or did something really dumb.

- About 5 years ago, my brother somehow convinced me to go to some house party with him. When I got there, I realized there was a girl there that had a crush on me for quite some time. Somehow, despite my SA, we hit it off really well that night. Long story short, at the end of the night I ended up making out with her (and a bit more) on the couch at the party. But here's the kicker...my parents were gone for the entire weeked, and I could've easily invited this girl back to my house to continue what we had begun. I only lived 2 blocks away. But instead I left her and she ended up sleeping on the couch at the place of the party. I'm 95% sure I wouldn't be a virgin right now had I not been such a dumbass. :doh 


- There was this really cute girl that worked at a store around here. I was determined to go there and ask her out. So in an attempt to look my best, I decided to wear the brand new pair of jeans I had just bought. I go to the store and walk around for literally an hour trying to build up the courage to do it. Finally I did, and it turned out she already had a BF. So I left and went home. When I got home I took off my jeans and realized the sizing label sticker was still on the back leg on my jeans. ops :doh 


- Back when I was 18, there was this 24 year old chick at work that liked me. She used to constantly flirt with me and lightly touch me, etc. But I was so naive at the time and didn't really think anything of it. She eventually quit, and on her last day just before she was about to leave for the last time, she walks up to me and asked for my phone number. I just looked at her and asked "what for?" :doh I gave it to her, but she never did call.


So lets hear about your :doh moments. opcorn


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ya, I got stories.
do clueless stories count? cause I got a couple of those.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1st clueless story:

A long time ago. I had a date with a girl and she slept over. But of course I was clueless. I had a futon and a bed and she asked me if I was going to sleep 'over there', I was on the futon. And I was like, oh, do you want to switch? man, what a dumbass I was. :doh 

she was really cute and we got along great, but I def screwed that up.

didnt want to post that silly story, but maybe it will make people feel better.

(btw, try to top that clueless story, lol)


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Lol, i would get punched if I told anyone my more recent missed oportunites. Im very slow, and it ain't that I was scared. It would alwasy be after the fact I would be like, WTF did I just do.

I never thought much of myself throughout highschool, even though I got the(you should ask "so and so" out, from some girls friends, a few times) Now that i think about it, that is a good sign that there was at some point an actual female with a crush on me in high school. I probably thought it was a joke back then, insecure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> Lol, i would get punched if I told anyone my more recent missed oportunites. Im very slow, and it ain't that I was scared. It would alwasy be after the fact I would be like, WTF did I just do.
> 
> I never thought much of myself throughout highschool, even though I got the(you should ask "so and so" out, from some girls friends, a few times) Now that i think about it, that is a good sign that there was at some point an actual female with a crush on me in high school. I probably thought it was a joke back then, insecure.


I am STILL clueless at that kind of thing. I'd be flattered if a girl was interested in me, but figure beyond that, it would end with her laughing, being disappointed, or calling me names. :roll


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

also a long time ago. a girl came over to hang out, but I told her I had to take a shower first, and she was like, "really?" . I take a shower, get dressed, and she is lying on my bed waiting for me I guess or something, and I ask her what she wants to do., not clueing in at all to what could have happened. and I am kind of thinking something prob could have happened. :doh (maybe shouldnt be posting this stuff lol)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Futures said:


> So after reading Lifetimer's thread, I got the idea that it would be fun for everyone to talk about opportunities that they've blown just because you've said or did something really dumb.
> 
> - Back when I was 18, there was this 24 year old chick at work that liked me. She used to constantly flirt with me and lightly touch me, etc. But I was so naive at the time and didn't really think anything of it. She eventually quit, and on her last day just before she was about to leave for the last time, she walks up to me and asked for my phone number. I just looked at her and asked "what for?" :doh I gave it to her, but she never did call.
> 
> So lets hear about your :doh moments. opcorn


 :lol god, that sounds so much like me, stuff I have done.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

i used to live about four houses from this really cute girl. we both took the bus home every day and had to walk about a mile to get to our houses (i lived out in the country). at first we didnt really talk much but after awhile i warmed up to her and we would talk all the time. she always asked me what my plans were for the weekend and i'd always say nothing and she'd say i should call her but i never would even when i did do something that weekend. a few times me and a couple friends drank at my house and invited her over and she snuck out every time to hang out with us. looking back it was obvious she liked me; she would always want to sit on my lap and if i wasnt talking much she would try to get me to talk to her. 
and thats it. never kissed her or anything. looking back i wonder why i never tried to hang out with her besides the times i was drunk and my friend convinced me to call her. i even remember one time my mom picked me up and she waved at me and my mom said it looked like she liked me the way she waved and smiled at me. she ended up moving and i regret never trying to make something of it.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Circa 2002, I'd been pathologically obsessed with one of my friends for a couple of years, and one day she declared her infatuation with me, to myself and to others.

I had the usual doubts about the validity of these claims, but on one night of heavy drinking, I thought a few text messages would be in order about how I felt the same way and I was so glad this was happening.

The inevitable _'I was joking about that Vincenzo, I think we need to talk'_ reply came soon after. To this day I do a Sideshow-Bob-standing-on-rake shudder whenever I think of it.

(oh, and I didn't really read the thread properly and grasp the messing up a sure thing aspect here. Sorry :$)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmm. I don't have any of these 'stories'. Perhaps that's a good thing...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, there was once there cute Asian girl who always flirted with me.

That ended when she mentioned Chinatown, I asked "Are you from there?," she replied "I'm Japanese," and I returned with "Oh, I can't tell the difference." :cig


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, and I remember another girl exasperatedly stating, "Oh, I'm trying to hit on you, goddammit. Ah, forget it."


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Mazikeen said:


> Oh, and I remember another girl exasperatedly stating, "Oh, I'm trying to hit on you, goddammit. Ah, forget it."


 :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I didn't really mess up, but I did something that was pretty dumb LOL Long time ago, I used to work at a video game arcade, and this girl asked me for my ph#. That's the only time something like that has happened to me. Some time passed, and I forgot about her. One day my mom tells me I have a phone call. It was that girl, but I didn't realize who the heck she was for a few minutes. lol It got awkward cuz of SA, and I didn't know what to say. We end up going out and I did the stupid "pull my finger" joke. :lol I thought it was funny. I know, I'm an idiot :blush Anways, when I umm let a lil one loose, she didn't react at all. Didn't act grossed out, and didn't laugh. She was just like whatever. No reaction. :haha She still wanted to go out later on. I got so much SA around her, that one time when she came to the arcade w/ her friend, I ducked & tried to hide behind the counter. My co-workers were like why the heck are u hiding from her? lol Then another time she told me she was gonna visit me, and my SA was bad, so I lied and said I wouldn't be working. She showed up, and I felt like such a moron. She wasn't mad tho. A bit later I found out she just wanted to have a casual relationship (fudge buddies). I'm not into that kind of thing, and it totally turned me off. We ended up being friends. I never saw her after we became friends tho. lol But yeah, I'm a dork :troll


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

First time I ever remember a guy trying to talk to me, I was at a grocery store with my mom. I saw this really cute guy and I probably blushed and was grinning like an idiot but we just walked on by. A few aisles over he catches up with us and he smiles at me and goes "hi". I go "I have to go with my mother" and walked off. How embarrassing!

Another guy in high school used to make a point of talking to me when he saw me. I guess technically he wasn't flirting and maybe he was just being friendly because I was kind of a dork loser then but I was never nice back to him. I was too worried about having a Carrie-type incident so I was mean to guys who were nice to me.

One time a guy asked if he rode his bicycle to my house if I would drive him and his bike back to his house. That's exactly what I did. I really didn't think anything about it but it seems odd now if he wasn't interested.

One time years later a guy I had a crush on started obviously flirting with me and it freaked me out so bad that I told him I did not want to go out with him. I'm a loser.

Now I just get massively confused about all the new "rules". I can't tell if I'm on a date or dating or hanging out or if I'm in the running to be the future Mrs, the girlfriend, the friend, or the friend with benefits who is not the girlfriend.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I basically pushed every girl away from me untill 2 years ago. I had many hot gurls approach me, coulda had more gfs but my SA stopped that from happening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I kind of wonder about the one girl in college.
She was the closest I had to a girlfriend, and she went back to her boyfriend who, at 23, was divorced with three kids. I guess I couldn't beat that. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, uh, a pretty hot girl proclaimed that she "wants to f**k me" and I just walked away. 
And she was serious.

Smart, Drella, really smart.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

phewww, some of these are really bad, like something youd see on a bad sitcom


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

A guy I like and I were talking about music and after class he asked me if I wanted to sit down during break and listen to some funny cover songs that he's got on his iPod. I had to go to work and I told him this, but then I had to add another reason why I couldn't, "I think I feel a nosebleed coming on." :doh Even after it came out of my mouth I was like, god could I have come up of a dumber thing to say? I don't know if going would have amounted to anything but at least I would've gotten to know him better.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> "I think I feel a nosebleed coming on."


That...that is brilliant. Seriously. I'm going to use that whenever someone starts wanting me to do something that I don't want to.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I used to hang out with this one girl back in junior high. I was around 14 or 15...she was the same age. She wasn't a bad looking girl, but I never thought of her as anything other than a friend. 

Anyway, one day she invited me over to her house. I went over there and we sat in her room (on her bed :yes ) drinking her dad's beer. I thought she just wanted to talk, but at one point she kept trying to make me lay down on the bed with her. She would put her head on my chest to use me as a pillow or something. Eventually I caught on to what she was trying to do and I started to get creeped out. I was like, "dammit girl! I can't drink this beer while you keep trying to push me down!" :lol haha, I didn't say that exactly, but you get the idea. 

Ugh...what the hell was I thinking!?


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

well, today when i got to class, i immediatly headed for the very back corner, and figured id be there by myself for the rest of class. Now this really isn't anything serious but

once the class filled up 2 more people sat on my row leaving a space between me and them. Then this extremely hot girl come in and sits in that chair beside me.

Not long after she sat i sort of noticed her, in the corner of my eye, looking my way. So I turned my head and she was staring at me, then kinda gave a small smirk. I just looked away at the front of the class. I caught her looking at several times. She would also always giggle out loud when somthing funny was said then glance toward me, and also comment on things people said then she would look at me, like for a response. Now she wasn't exactly tearing my pants off, but it was definatly as good of an opportunity to meet a girl like that I have ever gotten. She was one hot classy dressed girl to. Yikes. Way out of my league. Im a casual dresser, that only shaves once a week(blue jeans sweater and budwieser ball cap). She looked like she was going into a job interview or somthing.

I didn't say a word to her all class lol. but to give myself some credit it was early class and i had slept mabye an hour the night before. My head was pounding.

anyways, my lack of game story for today.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I have tons of these stories. But most of them aren't funny, at least not right now. In fact, looking back on a few of them, they're kinda depressing. Theres nothing worse than wondering "what if"

Some of the situations influenced my life and helped take me where I am today, which I can't say is a good thing. I wish I could go back to when I turned 16 and start from there again. 

Wow. I wanna shoot myself now.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Some of the situations influenced my life and helped take me where I am today, which I can't say is a good thing. I wish I could go back to when I turned 16 and start from there again.
> 
> Wow. I wanna shoot myself now.


ahh well, no point in worryin about it now. I also have lots that are to bad to share.

but then again, i would also like to go back to 16


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> She was one hot classy dressed girl to. Yikes. Way out of my league.


Ah yes, I remember those types of girls. I hated putting them on pedistals but I couldn't help it. I was so intimidated that I felt uncomfortable even sitting near them.

I remember in one class, the teacher made us work in a group for the entire sememster and there was a girl like that in my group. One time we all decided to meet up in the library to work on our project. Well it turns out, her and I were the only ones that initially showed up.

So there I was, face to face with this girl that was so completely different than me, yet she was hands down, one of the hottest chicks I'd laid my eyes on in a long *** time.

It sounds so gay, but it was SOOOO painful to sit there and talk to her. The entire time I just felt like I wanted to crawl into a black hole and never come out. The intimidation, combined with the lack of things in common, combined with my SA, just made that experience an awful one. For any normal person, it would've been a dream come true to be stuck there with a chick like that.

Finally like a full hour later, a few other group members showed up. I felt so relieved to see them, that way some of the attention can be diverted away from me.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have one.

In the second year of college, I actually got to work on a project with a cute girl (which was rare in my major). We finish the project on a Saturday afternoon, and on the way out of the library, she asks me "I'm going to go get some coffee, would you like to get some with me?" And about 1 second later, I say "I don't drink coffee." Which is true. 

It took me 2 YEARS to think, wait a second, she had a crush on me and I turned her down. I'm pathetic.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Classified said:


> I have one.
> 
> In the second year of college, I actually got to work on a project with a cute girl (which was rare in my major). We finish the project on a Saturday afternoon, and on the way out of the library, she asks me "I'm going to go get some coffee, would you like to get some with me?" And about 1 second later, I say "I don't drink coffee." Which is true.
> 
> It took me 2 YEARS to think, wait a second, she had a crush on me and I turned her down. I'm pathetic.


I don't see what the problem was there. I don't like coffee either. I don't know how anyone could drink that.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I don't see what the problem was there. I don't like coffee either. I don't know how anyone could drink that.


I'm guessing the problem is it wasn't about the coffee


----------



## AstroFan (May 8, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> > I have one.
> ...


George: "Coffee"'s not coffee, "coffee" is sex!


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

AstroFan said:


> George: "Coffee"'s not coffee, "coffee" is sex!


:clap brilliant post.

Carol: Would you like to come up for some coffee?. George: Oh no thanks, I can't drink coffee late at night it keeps me up. Carol: Oh, so..OK goodnight. George: Yeah take it easy.

That episode plays out like one of these stories from this thread, misreading situations time after time, being clueless to subtle hints (which are OBVIOUS after 20 seconds of thought) and obsessing over embarrassing mistakes so much, that attempts to fix things result in further disaster. Even how he says 'take it easy' when she gets out of the car and he starts shaking his head and goes 'take it easy,heh,TAKE IT EASY!!' then throws his glasses off in disgust.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

lol, yea that is exactly somthing I would do to, id probably say cya later or somthing, mabye take it easy.

although i probably wouldn't turn down the coffee, but I would actually expect to get some damn coffee.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

success in spite of lack of game:

i went out with a girl,first date, and after dinner and going to some party, eventually i drop her off at home around 2am, happy with how well it went and that i was with someone i had secretely had a crush on for a year or two. 
she gets out, and says , thank you for everything....well,goodnight.
I say 'my pleasure,goodnight', and go to put the car back into drive and she says, "hey, that was a joke. you were really going to leave!" "come in for a little while".........yada yada, i left at sunrise with a level of confidence that i have never matched since.

disaster averted, soooooo close though


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

instil said:


> ...i left at sunrise with a level of confidence that i have never matched since.
> 
> disaster averted, soooooo close though


hmm, I'm wondering if you... nevermind, I don't want this thread to get locked! :lol opcorn


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i just wanted to show that 'you never know'. 
Dont assume your wasting your time dating,trying to date, getting a job, etc....you never know what may happen.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

AstroFan said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Classified said:
> ...


Yeah but if you have to drink the coffee to get to the sex, then what's the point? Coffee's gross. Actually, the idea of sex is too, come to think of it.

But anyway, like I said I really don't get how people drink that stuff. To me, even if sugar is added, it tastes all bitter.


----------



## AstroFan (May 8, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> AstroFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


There might not be any coffee at all, it could just be an excuse to go inside :lol


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Classified said:


> I have one.
> 
> In the second year of college, I actually got to work on a project with a cute girl (which was rare in my major). We finish the project on a Saturday afternoon, and on the way out of the library, she asks me "I'm going to go get some coffee, would you like to get some with me?" And about 1 second later, I say "I don't drink coffee." Which is true.
> 
> It took me 2 YEARS to think, wait a second, she had a crush on me and I turned her down. I'm pathetic.


Your story sounds similar to the story I told on my "Did I just blow it today??" thread. If you haven't seen my story then you can click on my thread to read about it. To make the story short for this post, basically I was at a fast food type of restaurant when a fairly cute girl that was waiting for her order walked up to me and said, "Hey, are you going to be eating outside?" (on the restaurant patio). I was so suprised by this and couldn't figure out why she was asking me this, so I ended up saying, "No, I don't plan to." She then said, "Oh", and that was it. A minute later my order was ready and I walked out of the restaurant realizing what a mistake I made.

Anyway, the point I'm making is when I read you said to the girl, "No, I don't drink coffee", that reminded me of saying to the girl I met, "No, I don't plan to (eat outside)".

Us guys can be so dumb sometimes...

Lifetimer


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Lifetimer said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> > I have one.
> ...


I don't get that one either :con


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

This one will rank amongst the worst.


Me and a friend went out to a nightclub. We started dancing on the dancefloor, and some girl came up behind me. She started rubbing her butt on my butt, and my friend was like 'go dude! go! go!'. But that was the first time that had happened to me, I had no idea what to do, I thought she wanted me to get out of her way. She kept up with this butt rubbing, and I stood frozen there. She kept rubbing, I didn't turn around. Then after this, she started pulling her hips forward and slamming her butt into me, hard enough to almost knock me off balance. She hit me about 10 times, at this point my friend groaned and pushed me into her. She looked at me wierdly and her and her friends just walked away. I just stood there mortified. What should I do if that happens again?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> What should I do if that happens again?


Just push her out of the way :lol

Seriously I really dislike it when people block me from going somewhere.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Try rubbing back .


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> I don't get that one either :con


What is not to get? It's not like a high percentage of girls will say, "Would you like to go out on a date next Saturday at 8?" They can't be that obvious, but what they hope happens is that the guy will say "Hey, I'm going to this place on Saturday, would you want to come with me?" when they are eating outside or drinking coffee in my case.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

instil said:


> AstroFan said:
> 
> 
> > George: "Coffee"'s not coffee, "coffee" is sex!
> ...


classic.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

RacerX said:


> She started rubbing her butt on my butt...


I had that happen. I guess it's flattering that a girl would find me attractive enough to want to do that, but it's pretty awkward and uncomfortable when it's happening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RacerX said:


> This one will rank amongst the worst.
> 
> Me and a friend went out to a nightclub. We started dancing on the dancefloor, and some girl came up behind me. She started rubbing her butt on my butt, and my friend was like 'go dude! go! go!'. But that was the first time that had happened to me, I had no idea what to do, I thought she wanted me to get out of her way. She kept up with this butt rubbing, and I stood frozen there. She kept rubbing, I didn't turn around. Then after this, she started pulling her hips forward and slamming her butt into me, hard enough to almost knock me off balance. She hit me about 10 times, at this point my friend groaned and pushed me into her. She looked at me wierdly and her and her friends just walked away. I just stood there mortified. What should I do if that happens again?


OMG - this kind of thing happened to me when I tried to do the clubbing thing when I graduated college.

These girls (you know that I CAN"T STAND groups of women together - it gets nasty :mum!) were together for a "bachelorette" party at a bar. Anyway, they had this stupid game where they tied LifeSavers candy to their shirts and would allow guys to pull off one of the candies for $1. I had never seen anything like this in my life; they practically forced me to do it (keep in mind, I was BY MYSELF in this place). The next thing I know, they were "congratulating" me and then started telling each other I was homosexual. This was on my birthday, too.

Yet when I got the confidence enough to ask one of them to dance, I got laughed at.

So much for gentlemanly/chivalrous behavior in the Generation X crowd.
:roll


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Classified said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get that one either :con
> ...


Yes Classified, you explained it well. When girls do these type of things then they are giving us an obvious hint they are interested in us (without going overboard). It is up to us to take it and run with it.

I don't think it is very often that a woman will approach a man and make a pass at him. We just have to be prepared next time when (or IF) it happens again.

Lifetimer


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Yeah but if you have to drink the coffee to get to the sex, then what's the point? Coffee's gross. Actually, the idea of sex is too, come to think of it.
> 
> But anyway, like I said I really don't get how people drink that stuff. To me, even if sugar is added, it tastes all bitter.


where to start?............

first off, there is no coffee... i know you realize by now its not about the coffee.
secondly, sex isnt gross
finally...how can you not like coffee? im guessing you dont work a full time job,because coffee is very neccessary at 530am. And i'd choke it down if i was somehow in the situation that i "have to drink the coffee to get the sex" ps...it wont come to that ever,so dont worry


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Futures said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > She started rubbing her butt on my butt...
> ...


It's usually some USSR size *** chick widly dancing, who turns out to be a 1/2 prostitute of some kind. I say 1/2 because real prostitutes are quite nice.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I've already told this one before but one time I was being pressured by two people to ask this girl out. She wasn't bad looking but I really didn't have any interest to do so. I ended up in a situation where I was in front of her and it was either I ask her or one of the other people that was there as well was going to ask. I'm possibly the roughest, most blunt, straightforward speakers in person. I didn't know what to say as I've never talked to this girl and only seen her once before. I had been fed lines to say days prior. I ended up saying "hey do you want to go out sometime?" My heart was pounding voice was jacked. She laughed and didn't respond. Possibly the stupidest I've ever felt. I didn't even say my name. Really I just wanted to get it over with but in the process felt horrible. Failed attempt #, lost count, lol. 

I guess I'll do another and probably more later. 
I'm out one night and see these two girls talking. I decided to approach them. I didn't want to interrupt their conversation so I waited thinking I would be polite (I was under the influence but in no way was stupid). I said something like hey how are you ladies doing tonight and one of them just erupted on me. What the @#$$ are guys problems? Why don't you just leave us the hell alone. I said something like "Wow! Have a nice night". 

One more. I need to learn how to smoothly exit a dance floor. 

I dance up to these two girls introduce myself and they immediately say I'm here to dance with my friend. I've never had someone on a dance floor immediately shut me down like that. So I stop dancing and walk off the dance floor, lol. That's smooooth. 

Like I said I'll do more later. 

You wouldn't think that I'd have this much trouble considering my siblings have people falling over them all the time. Maybe I'm adopted?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > This one will rank amongst the worst.
> ...


Yeah always follow your instinct. My instinct told me to never approach a girl you like if she is with a group of girls. I didn't follow this and that's another story I'll tell later.

Women in groups can be pretty ruthless.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

scairy said:


> I think I've already told this one before but one time I was being pressured by two people to ask this girl out. She wasn't bad looking but I really didn't have any interest to do so. I ended up in a situation where I was in front of her and it was either I ask her or one of the other people that was there as well was going to ask. I'm possibly the roughest, most blunt, straightforward speakers in person. I didn't know what to say as I've never talked to this girl and only seen her once before. I had been fed lines to say days prior. I ended up saying "hey do you want to go out sometime?" My heart was pounding voice was jacked. She laughed and didn't respond. Possibly the stupidest I've ever felt. I didn't even say my name. Really I just wanted to get it over with but in the process felt horrible. Failed attempt #, lost count, lol.


Ouch. That sounds similar to my experience, which happens to be the only time I've ever asked a girl out in real life. 
I was about 15 years old and still in school when this girl who I shared several classes with just casually mentions to me the name of another girl who "likes me". I didn't think anything of it at the time because I didn't really know this other girl. But I couldn't forget about it either because girls have never been interested in me. As the weeks went by I started noticing this girl more and spent more time thinking about her until it developed into a full blown crush. I remember feeling happy, almost elated because I had this crush on a girl who liked me as well. I was too shy to talk to her so I spent weeks agonizing over what to do next. I finally looked up her parents phone number and gave her a call one night. Little did I know I was setting myself up for disaster. My heart was racing and my hands were shaking as she answered the phone. I told her my name and asked her if she would like to go to a dance. She gave me a very cold "no" for an answer. It wasn't polite, the tone of her voice was more to the effect of "Why the hell would I want to go with you??" I was devestated. I hung up the phone and sat alone in my room for the rest of the night. The next day was sheer torture because not only did she reject me she told all of her friends what I had done and by the end of the day everyone in school knew about it and were laughing at me. Even my older sister who was in a different school building found out about it and asked me if it was true. I have NEVER been so humilated in my life. I strongly beleive the girl who told me she had a crush on me just did it to set me up as part of a cruel joke. That one incident is still with me all these years later, I can't easily forget pain that deep. Even worse, this girl is my current boss's niece. She's married now but I still see her from time to time. It was by far one of the most socially damaging events of my life. I've been rejected countless times online but it hurts much worse in person. I guess its not really a funny story...maybe it was to the other people in my school but not to me. I just thought I would share my one pathetic attempt at getting a date.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that lonely guy so I'll post another thing to make you feel better hopefully. 

I go out and there's a group of girls that I'm challenged to approach. I approach and introduce myself and ask them their names and I get a response like April, May, July and Summer. I said something like you're names are darn near the four seasons. Anyway it continues downhill from there. I ask them where they're from and they ask where I'm from and I tell them and then they say that they're from the same area and live near the local post office. One of them goes on to say that they have children at home and are 35 when there's no way they were this old. They continue to make remarks and laugh at them and I continue to be nice. One of the girls I could tell felt sorry for me. Then they started asking for my ID (I believe I was 20 at the time). I then said have a nice night and walked away. I know this doesn't soun that bad but if you were there and the conversation was mic'd it was prety bad. 

So since that one didn't come out as good as I thought I'll post another one after this on how I think I had a clear chance with this girl but didn't realize it until later.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I was out another night and actually had some success. What brought me success? One key feature; CONFIDENCE. I was on the dance floor and saw this hot blonde girl and decide to approach. She is fairly uninviting so I don't even let it phase me and start talking to and dancing with her friend. A guy was with them and I ask the friend if the guy was with them. The friend that I was now talking to said yes the guy was with them but he was a room mate. So I continue dancing and talking with her and apparently the room mate would try and come around and dance with her. She would tell me just stay between me and him. I continue dancing with her and it was of course hot in the club so I took off my collard shirt and continued dancing in my undershirt and put the collard shirt around me neck. She then held onto the shirt around my neck as we danced. She said it was nice dancing with someone that was a good dancer (she was being a little generous here). Then all of a sudden the friend that wanted nothing to do with me before wanted to dance with me as well. At this point I didn't want her though. She had her chance and if it came down to it I would have much rather dated her friend because she had a better more enjoyable personality. The lack of game? Well you would think this was in the bag to get a phone number, but guess what I didn't ask. Why didn't I ask? Because at the time I somehow thought she wasn't interested, yet looking back at the signs she was definitely interested.


----------



## ripvanwinkle (Sep 3, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Anyway, they had this stupid game where they tied LifeSavers candy to their shirts and would allow guys to pull off one of the candies for $1. I had never seen anything like this in my life; they practically forced me to do it (keep in mind, I was BY MYSELF in this place). The next thing I know, they were "congratulating" me and then started telling each other I was homosexual.


And after this treatment, you actually _asked one of them to dance?_ Next time haggle over the price of the Lifesaver-I'd start at maybe 20 cents. :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I definitely have stories.

When I was 14 I dated this guy for 2 weeks because he liked me. I was open to the idea of dating him because I wanted to give him a chance and see if I'll really like him. I'm almost 100% positive that if I hadn't blown him off I would've had a relationship with him, but that didn't happen. A few months later he kept IMing and asked me how I was. It took me awhile to realize that he missed me and still liked me I think. Then basically a year later after I dated him I liked him again, but I was crying and stuff because I knew he didn't like me at all. Then I thought back... I should've discussed this issue to him back then because you never know he probably would've liked me still. I was so stupid. Bah. I could've actually dated him again.

Then last year in Sept. I started talking to this new guy and I treated him like a really good friend. He ended up liking me. I thought all that time I was just talking to him normally as a good friend until one of his bandmates told me, "You shouldn't lead him on like that." That blew the friendship.

Recently last year also I met this guy on Myspace and we hit it off immediately, but I kind of went too fast. I liked him before I knew what he looked like so I was sort of disappointed and a bit turned off when I saw what he looked like. He was hurt and I was disappointed. I thought about it and the thing is I really did like him despite what he looked like. After that it never really worked out. I'm 99% positive it would turn into a really good relationship to the point I'd lose my virginity if I hadn't done that mistake.

Argh I hate making stupid mistakes.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

deadrun said:


> I definitely have stories............


all three of those sound like you didnt do anything wrong. If you werent into someone enough, or didnt like them in the same way they like you, or were not atrracted to them....it is what it is. You didnt do anything mean or anything worth second guessing.

ps... dont private message this girl. if the trend continues as is, you will fall for her, and she will break your heart inevitably.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

instil said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely have stories............
> ...


..... :hide


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

deadrun said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > deadrun said:
> ...


you know that last part wasnt serious, right? come out from under the chair


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

instil said:


> deadrun said:
> 
> 
> > instil said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm in a bad mood right now.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

deadrun said:


> Sorry, I'm in a bad mood right now.


you dont need to tell me sorry, i just wanted to make sure you knew i wasnt serious before. im frequently in a bad mood, so i understand.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

deadrun said:


> I definitely have stories.
> 
> When I was 14 I dated this guy for 2 weeks because he liked me. I was open to the idea of dating him because I wanted to give him a chance and see if I'll really like him. I'm almost 100% positive that if I hadn't blown him off I would've had a relationship with him, but that didn't happen. A few months later he kept IMing and asked me how I was. It took me awhile to realize that he missed me and still liked me I think. Then basically a year later after I dated him I liked him again, but I was crying and stuff because I knew he didn't like me at all. Then I thought back... I should've discussed this issue to him back then because you never know he probably would've liked me still. I was so stupid. Bah. I could've actually dated him again.
> 
> ...


Everything seems clear and obvious when you look back on it but every issue is difficult when it is being delt with. I'm sure this is true for a lot of us. I know it's true for me. There have been chances that I wish I would have taken. The key is learning and realizing and adjusting in the future. I don't seem to be learning from any of the mistakes and rather than think of what could actually go right I immediately figure things will go wrong. Then when I don't take action I feel like I let an oppertunity go by.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

really though, she did the right thing in the last two examples. she wanted to be friends with the one kid, and wasnt attracted to the other kid physically. No need to force yourself to date someone just because.

That first example though, ive done similar things. They are all into you, you are indifferent at the time and blow them off, then you come back for them a few months later, and they are over you. it sucks, but if i wasnt returning their calls at that time, it was for a reason.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a few :doh moments
My current boyf asked if I was going to the pub session on Tuesday
I said no, in a why would I want to go sort of way?
Drove away, oh........ ops 
When we were going to do it for the first time we were really into it I felt sick with nerves/excitement, told him...and he was really concerned and nice-oh no you feel sick?
I was so embarrassed, but it did work out 

I think I emotionally scarred my ex 
I remember saying the words "is it meant to hurt" during foreplay oke


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

shy_chick said:


> I think I emotionally scarred my ex
> I remember saying the words "is it meant to hurt" during foreplay oke


trying to put it in your ear isnt really 'foreplay' per se. Ouch. mustve been his first time too, huh?


----------

